# *Rx's Lounge*



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

I was asked to start a journal here.....

My workouts and diet will be coming soon......

I am assuming since it is my first journal, I will be subjected to the wonderful world of whoring.........  

Fire Away......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

DJ is a amateur whore  

come here sweet innocent one....let me whore all over you


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Innocent?   
amateur whore?  maybe.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i know your not as innocent as you make yourself out to be  i will quickly take your virginity away dont you worry


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the journals DJ ! 

Really good to see you here!  

J'Bo, you think we'll whore this up too?  er, yah!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

oh yah we got this one covered


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Jenny. I am sure I will be seeing a lot of you around based on what you said.

I started this journal b/c someone advised me to......I can't wait to learn from all the professional whores....


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

I feel so special.......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

oh you should  cause you are


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Known fact....so I am waiting for visits from the master whores!   I know who they are......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

Yah where is shorty


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

They question my amateur status.....That's what it is.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't wait to finally get back in the gym!!!!  Hurry up Friday!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

OoH AND THE SHORT WHORE IS HERE     WELCOME TO THE CLUB  OH HOTNESS


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey Shortstuff, what's going on hun?  
Glad you decided to pop on in, I am expecting an influx of wonderful whoring!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Dj Heather.......good stuff, you're missing out,  J'bo.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

oh dont you even tempt me 
so not fair  

you know where i would be right now if i could.

where would you be is the question?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Spotlight on Rx*

I think you know.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

i like spotlights 

my imagination is wondering wondering and going to good places 

So when are we gonna get some new pics  hum hum


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

i am with j, I WANT PICS!!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

J'bo, you've seen this one....

Me and Apple @ a pool over the summer a couple of years ago.....
I'm the one with no camisa

To the left, my Teacher, Dj Apple.
Much Love.....To Aparicio......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

nice pic babe  yah i have seen it before though.

I WANT MORE CANDY


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

and um yeah may i say hot, no wonder florida is hto  you are there


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

LOL......Thanks......
from what I've seen Oregon should be hot all year round......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

LOL  who the heck harper have you been looking at  LOL    I am funny tonight, and I hurt so bad and posing is wearing me out  LOL  Like I am sure you care


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

I know what I have been looking at.....I am sure posing is wearing you out.....It drains you, I have done some posing myself and I remember how tired I was afterwards......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

oh i am so tired too, but miss sargeant j'bo said and dang it i would rather do good then look dumb like some girls


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Very true......practice makes perfect....so keep it up, you'll do just fine, in fact, great........


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Me from a couple of months ago.....
Getting a little leaner.....


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

J'bo where are you?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

um i like the av i pic  and that one too


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

I like ur avi too......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

why thanks


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Anytime.......


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

The full avi.....
I am whoring with pictures......
This is bad...

Rich and Apps


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the whole thing but better with just you too


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks sweetheart.  As you can see from previous posts, Apple is my mentor as far as my DJing goes.......so he is in most of the pics.  He's my heart and soul....my family....one of my pillars of strength.  He encourages me working out as well....I can't wait till Friday, I will be able to go to the gym again.   I move into my new place on South Beach and they include an amazing gym with the rent.  

Wanna check it out?

www.miradorsouthbeach.com

It has brand new equipment......I am soo excited......
I haven't worked out in 3-4 months......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

That is awesome I am so excited for you and they look super nice.  And you look great for not having gone to a gym in that amount of time, guys have it so lucky  LOL  

I totally hear you on having a mentor in life, you happen to know the one who has become so dear to me and in such a short amount of time, but she is like my twin and knows exactly what I am thinking    You need to have that person for an extra leg of strength


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah I so agree with you.  Having that bond does so much as far as support, encouragement, happiness, etc.  It is very rare that two people can open themselves like that to one another.  The love is unconditional and it rarely has to be talked about, it is understood.  That is the beauty of it.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

SS ~~~~> J'bo's love slave?  

Nice occupation.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I seem to be enjoying it at the moment    Bt good night I am off to bed, have a good night and I will chat again soon


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

you  WHORES!  I know you'd break 2 pages while I was sleepin 

Nice pics DJ!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

DJ...yes the pics are nice but i have seen them all already 

SS...you just made me cry...your my inspiration as all of my clients are...i see your strength and determination and it overwhelms me sometimes...you are my little twin and a good friend  to you. 

Jenny...yes we whored it up real good...just wait until tomorrow/today  

And yes she is my love slave...cherries, pb, marshmellows, whip cream, ice cream and all


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> you  WHORES!  I know you'd break 2 pages while I was sleepin
> 
> Nice pics DJ!



Thanks Jenny.
Nice Avi.

We try......you know we try.....


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> DJ...yes the pics are nice but i have seen them all already



You have?  Ok I guess I can't win with ya.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

whats with you tonuge hone ?  any reason you cant keep that thing in your mouth 

morning btw


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

and yes and Farina is back in play  so is mr.migs  and Lauryn  and armand


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

<- that's all I've got to say.. You are too CUTE!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

no we are not starting this today


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

Okay, damn, you are no fun


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Get her Jenny........
J'bo what's so wrong with being CUTE?  

I think it is a positive adjective......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

cute is fine. sexy is better. when i think of cute i think of a puppy dog. 

btw dj you gonna post anything about your day or just whore in your JOURNAL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

When I think cute in regards to a girl, I think all around package, hot, smart, incredibly sweet, talented, the whole package, so hush miss cutey pie


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

ok thats a good thing 

thanks.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

ok no more arguing over cute


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> cute is fine. sexy is better. when i think of cute i think of a puppy dog.
> 
> btw dj you gonna post anything about your day or just whore in your JOURNAL



Really?  Cute as in Puppy Dog??  I happen to think you are being too picky..... 

Whore in my journal.......


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

C.U.T.E         C- caught   U- under   T- the    E- elephants balls                                 Help me


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

OK.....I think I'll talk about my day.....

7:00 am - woke up
8:00 am - Got to work
8:15 am - 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg

btw, I am slacking on the food because I do not have a stove or oven in the place I have been living in for the past 2 months.  Hence Saturday will be the day I start really posting stuff regarding my diet and workouts......
Oooooh, someone's testy......


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> C.U.T.E         C- caught   U- under   T- the    E- elephants balls                                 Help me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

@Sawheet.

you always find me dont you 

K i dont know if you were making an annoucement that someone was a whore or that you were making a request for us to whore in your journal


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

all of the above....I don't mind, you know me.....
We are all whores.....I just happen to be the rookie.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

check your pm's


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

I did......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

so whatcha eating today DJ?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

So far just 3 egg whites and 1 whole egg....
Lunch I am going to have two diced chicken breasts laid over a bed of yellow rice, lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, and black beans.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmm that sounds nummy


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

damn thats good...still doesnt beat my tuna/pecans/rice/mayo


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

J - You have kitchen to prepare these things, I will have one on FRIDAY.....

SS - Yeah you wouldn't believe how good it is.....mmmm...I am a Chicken Kitchen (restaurant down here) Addict.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh I am so wanting my burger and fries and ice cream i get on friday but at the modd i am in i wouldn't enjoy the right way, i am enjoying my food right now though, you can't go wrong with meat.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Well it just so happens that i would like to try a new kitchen out...you have any suggestions on one that would be cozy for two ...there would be some homemade chocolate chip cookies and HOT syrup for the lucky person


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Oh I am so wanting my burger and fries and ice cream i get on friday but at the modd i am in i wouldn't enjoy the right way, i am enjoying my food right now though, you can't go wrong with meat.



you can never go wrong with meat honey


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

you know what is sad, i hurt so bad that unless this meat has special painkillers, I DON"T WANT ANY!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> you can't go wrong with meat.



Agreed....


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well it just so happens that i would like to try a new kitchen out...you have any suggestions on one that would be cozy for two ...there would be some homemade chocolate chip cookies and HOT syrup for the lucky person



Damn you!

What are you trying to do? Get me to break my diet? or really.....I can't think of the word to put here.....can you help me out?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> you know what is sad, i hurt so bad that unless this meat has special painkillers, I DON"T WANT ANY!!!!



Oh i heard of this special painkiller last night....its called a backboard


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

oh yes i no of a couple words to put there honey....which one do you want? psssst pm


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Oh i heard of this special painkiller last night....its called a backboard



 no you didn't.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

you like that one hey  you have to show me it some time when i am sore


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

How about when you aren't...then you'll become sore....


----------



## dymas (Aug 13, 2003)

hey rx where is the closest Chicken Kitchen? I've been to the one in Pines but I didn't think they made it down south yet...

nice place btw - close to the clevelander? (love that place) or further north?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Dymas - Actually it is close to the clevelander but on the West Side of the beach near Alton Rd.....  Yeah they have, I'll have to look up an address for you.....there are alot of them down south.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

babe you playing tonight?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't know depends on how much I get done packing......

Hopefully, you'll like what I play tonight......Cause you were iffy last time until the last 20 minutes or so.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Guil played some good stuff for me the other night.

So does that mean yes or no... kinda indecisive no.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

It's Guillo....and it's a most likely yes, it's my only way to spin hun, that is of course until friday.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

and i  to that news


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

and i know its Guillo...he likes it when i call him Guil...so


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

ok  
I was unaware that he liked you calling him that so


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

It was a joke silly 

2 more hours til i get to go outside and feel the warm sun


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

I know......I wasn't heated at all.....30 more minutes and I get to feel the sun, actually I have to run so I can play some raquetball with some co-workers.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Have fun babe. Will chat with you later 

Now kickass and then play those funky beats for me


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

I will be sure to


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

hey i wanna hear????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

give her the link hun and so she can tune in too.
he isnt on til some godly hour though 
just wait til you hear his voice....it makes me giggle


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

YEAH I CAN LISTEN!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

i just msn'd you the link

www.lotecproductions.com under radio (top left) and then under 305 live. His friend is playing now but he will be on later.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

what time is later, do you know???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

yes in 4 hours  oh this is GOOD stuff playing right now i am  in my place NAKED


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

i wish i could hear but these comps have no sound cards  LOL  Oh well something to look forward to at home


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks guys 4 tuning in......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

are you playing right now?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

nope, I am on deck.......I spin some good tribal deep house......
I have the midnight shift....you are probably what 3 hours behind me?  I'm in Miami......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah so that means 9pm for me


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

i'm on now though


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Well i am listening to you babe...turn your msn or phone on


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

w=hich babe because this babe is going to bed


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

my other babe...babe 

have a good sleep SS and we will chat tomorrow.

DJ TURN ON YOUR DAMN PHONE


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for listening SS...... you're a doll.  

And for you J'bo... well....


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tired so Tired......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

ha ha, nice music last night, i need to get new computer speakers but I loved the music


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

Awesome.....did you get a chance to hear me at all? I was on late my time.....I played a pretty good set except for one or two mixes....My friend's set up is pretty messed up but now that I am moving into my new place I can break out my new tables and new mixer again......   I also got some offers last night to play at some clubs down here....I am going to be apart of a DJ crew down here......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh that is awesome, I had it on from about 9pm until i fell asleep about 10:30pm my time, so if you were on I heard you, but I was so out of it, the owrds kinda went in and out, I WAS EXHAUSTED!!!!!!  But I love all the music that you and your friend played, dance music is the best


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> Thanks for listening SS...... you're a doll.
> 
> And for you J'bo... well....



Come on now...she gets a compliment and i get a tongue  is that fair? i remember the days when i got kind words too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Love you too hun


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

You are a doll as well J, I think that is understood.....But if you want me to say it again....you are a doll...

Yeah SS, then you definately heard me I went on from 11:50 till 12:55 so you definately heard my set then..... Thank you so very much.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

I heard you shout out to her 

30 min and MASSAGE TIME


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!  Do acupuncture too  That is good!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i have to check into it.
benefits are great here


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i just meant that i have great benefits and so say someone moved here...then they would also receive the same benefits...plus additional bonus benefits 

that is on my personal ad


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

he he i like it, just add would love a replacement for my enerbizer batteries all night long


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I heard you shout out to her
> 
> 30 min and MASSAGE TIME




I had to say what's up to your twin.... C'mon now..... I gave you a shout out too.......

She likes my music......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

so what's up


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i know that...i was glad to hear that you did. 

massage was gooooood but hurt like hell.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

did you hear the shout out, SS?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

I thought I heard my name  LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

Thought so.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

and what the hell is j whining about I heard her all over the place    I am bringing my desktop speakers home next week to listen to you loud


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

Well i never heard a thing....actually Guillo was shouting for me so


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

I heard that


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

I know...... I guess I need to be a lil bit more vocal I guess......
I was in the zone last night mixing......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

You were in the zone and having fun...i heard that and it was great...i was just kidding with you hun...so come here and let me give you a big


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok back for a bit before errands and cleaning for my hottie to come!~


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

k where are all the whores now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

since you were sleeping i went and ran some errands    Figured out some good info though


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

tongue errands hey  i get it  i had a great workout. but its 127 effin degrees out...thats not an exageration either.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL  No mam i was actually running errands for you, trying to figure out hair and makeup and getting protein and food and all that good stuff  LOL    I wish they were other hours


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

morning hun. just wanted to be the first one in the lounge to put the "we are open" sign up. i hope that you had sweet dreams. today is your big day and i am very excited for you


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

Well then let me be second to say good morning, damn liquid clen, took it 20 minutes ago and I am WIDE awake  LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 15, 2003)

Yup, Moving, FINALLY! Hey SS, how you doin?
Hey J'bo, how you doin?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

I AM WONDERFUL!!!!!!!  Slept great, feel great, waiting for food time, and folding laundry and washing my bed sheets, preparing for darren to get here


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

I just got to work...day started out really crappy  but hoping it gets better as time goes by...as i sit here with an ice pack on my booty and legs


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 15, 2003)

why's this Mrs. J'bo??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

i said that i am sad.

and my ASS IS KILLING me. you know my butt. the one that Ris has flashing all over the damn place. 

BTW its Ms. not Mrs. no rock on my hand


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah I which one we are talking about, I am well aware of it.  Oops moving my chair away from the desk..... 

You are right.....sorry for the misprint...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

you back at your desk yet?  

now how do you cure soreness from the backboard? cause i think i hit my back last night when i was playing


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 15, 2003)

When it hits the backboard, the body goes numb......That's how.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

well maybe this feeling is a craving for more....know what i am doing when i get home 

only one more hour and you are dancing in your new place


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

Holy FUCK DJ, Your a hot tamale!    - Was wondering why J and SS spend so much time in here.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 15, 2003)

hey JB, thanks for stopping in   ......Where on the east coast r you?


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

Im in Syracuse readying up for grad school.  WHAT FUN.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 15, 2003)

So you going to Syracuse, eh?  Not bad.....It's a real good school.  My mother lives in NY but not up north.  I was just there a couple of months ago.  I went to a wedding up there.  I was also going to stop by cooperstown to go to the Baseball Hall of Fame.......What you studying?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 15, 2003)

HI DJ  I just had my food and ready for a nap but i ha to say hi......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

Hope that your having a blast in your new place.
Enjoy


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanx hun, sorry I didn't get back to you, my boy Danny was having a law school acceptance party...talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey you go have fun and i will talk to you tomorrow babe.
I am heading to the nearby lake to train 3 of my clients this morning. Just glad to hear that your doing well is all


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 16, 2003)

to you J'bo......where you at?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2003)

Why are you always sticking your tongue out at me?
I was at the beach teaching a Boot Camp Class and then i went to another beach to play football and lay on the beach...and eat  
Now i am at home and really sun burned. 
Gonna rest up and then go out for a good night of dancin and boozin


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 16, 2003)

another one 4 u.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2003)

arent you a sassy ass. 
didnt your momma ever tell you that if you did not have anything nice to say to not make faces?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> Holy FUCK DJ, Your a hot tamale!    - Was wondering why J and SS spend so much time in here.



Well that is one reason...he is kinda cute ...however he is a good friend that has been there for me during hard times and i have tried to be there for him to...he is a very sweet man


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks J'bo.

No she didn't ever teach me that.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 17, 2003)

your such a little brat


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 17, 2003)

That I am not........ 

Nite.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 17, 2003)

night babe


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 17, 2003)

you two should just stick your littel tongues together     OK, off to write an e-mail to my honey even thought he has only been gone 45 minutes.  I am sad already


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

SS...we plan on it


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

SS......J'bo stated it perfectly.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok you two do we need to make this a private room?????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

perhaps


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

not soo much......But it is a thought.....SS


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

ha ha i think we might need to make your own little private room


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

my own private room??  
I don't need one.....I am not too picky about anything.....

I guess it is about time I posted some of my workouts......


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

Saturday 8/16/03

My first time back in the gym in about 5 months, Thanks Meredith, just kidding......I am leaner then I was before I stopped...God Bless Cardio.

Chest/Tri's

Incline Bench 

135 X 8 - Warm Up
205 X 12 
225 X 12
225 X 12

Flat Bench

135 X 8 - Warm Up
205 X 12
225 X 12
225 X 12

Pec Deck

50 X 12 - Warm Up
70 X 12
90 X 12
110 X 12

Tri's

Overhead One-Arm Extension (Each arm)

20 X 12
20 X 12
20 X 12

Tri Push Down

110 X 12
130 X 12
150 X 12


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

Sunday 8/17/03

Back and Bi's

Lat Pull Downs

100 X 10 - Warm Up
120 X 12
140 X 12
160 X 12

Seated Pull

140 X 12
160 X 12
180 X 12


Bi's

Standing Curl with Bench Bar

65 X 12 - warm up
85 X 12 
105 X 12 
125 X 12 

One arm dumbell Curls (each arm)

I like this excercise because I do not go through the motion fast at all.  I try and you light weight because I try and concentrate on good muscle contraction.  I hold it at the top of my contraction for at least a couple of seconds.

20 X 12
20 X 12
20 X 12

Hammer Curls (each arm)

30 X 12
30 X 12
30 X 12


Cardio ---- Ran about 2 miles in the evening right before going to sleep


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 18, 2003)

nice workouts hottie


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks SS....

I am getting back into the swing of things so I am real happy about the weights I am throwing around.  Today ~~~~> Leg Day!

Gonna develop some tree trunks tonight......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

good workouts.

suggestions:
-you should be able to lift more flat bench then incline so it leads me to believe that #1 either you were going too hard too fast on the inclines or that you #2 werent going hard enough on flat.
-need some rowing motion to even out back workout: bent over t-bar rows, bent over cable rows, bent over db rows
-try to do 3-4 back exercises and do a exercise like straight arm cable pushdowns to work back but warm tris so that you can go hard right off the bat with tris

Otherwise looks awesome for your first time back


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 18, 2003)

See I have been so out of it I have lost the terminology.....
Seated T bar Rows....for seated pull, I am retarded.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Doseage: 4 days of weights, 4 days of 30 min cardio sessions

Prescription: filled by Dr.J'Bo

Training days:

Pre-cardio: cup of coffee w/ splenda and cream
Meal one: 3/4 cup of oats, 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg (100mg ala)
Meal two: tin of tuna, mustard, apple (100mg ala)
Meal three: 5oz chicken breast, 2cups steamed veggies or lettuce, 1cup of brown rice or 4oz potatos (100mg ala)
Meal four: 4 hard boiled egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 tbsp flax or hemp oil
Meal five: 6oz protein source, 3 cups of steamed veggies


Non-Training days:

Meal one: 1/2 cup of oats, 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg (100mg ala)
Meal two: tin of tuna, mustard, tomato (100mg ala)
Meal three: 5oz chicken breast, 2cups lettuce, cucumbers, 1 tbsp dressing(100mg ala)
Meal four: 5 hard boiled egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 tsp flax or hemp oil
Meal five: 6oz protein source, 2 cups of steamed veggies

Drink green tea to stimlulate digestion, reduce bloating and speed metabolism.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 18, 2003)

Doseage: 4 days of weights, 4 days of 30 min cardio sessions

Prescription: filled by Dr.J'Bo

Training days:

Pre-cardio: cup of coffee w/ splenda and cream
Meal one: 3/4 cup of oats, 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg (100mg ala)
Meal two: tin of tuna, mustard, apple (100mg ala)
Meal three: 5oz chicken breast, 2cups steamed veggies or lettuce, 1cup of brown rice or 4oz potatos (100mg ala)
Meal four: 4 hard boiled egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 1 tbsp flax or hemp oil
Meal five: 6oz protein source, 3 cups of steamed veggies


Non-Training days:

Meal one: 1/2 cup of oats, 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg (100mg ala)
Meal two: tin of tuna, mustard, tomato (100mg ala)
Meal three: 5oz chicken breast, 2cups lettuce, cucumbers, 1 tbsp dressing(100mg ala)
Meal four: 5 hard boiled egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 tsp flax or hemp oil
Meal five: 6oz protein source, 2 cups of steamed veggies

Drink green tea to stimlulate digestion, reduce bloating and speed metabolism.

Refills: as needed...must see Dr. to refill prescription


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

Go J kick some DJ ass    Mornign DJ


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

yah morning DJ.
he is probably sleeping still or finishing off his HUGE box of triscuits  oinker


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

lol    mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm triscuits


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

thats what i said when he was teasing me with them last night  he was a big meany...but only joking around i know 
i will get him back  oh i did get him back by teasing him with photos


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

LOL  Those are some hot hot hot hot hot   photos


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Go J kick some DJ ass    Mornign DJ



Morning Hun......How are you?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah morning DJ.
> he is probably sleeping still or finishing off his HUGE box of triscuits  oinker




Discipline......
Oink Oink We'll be pigs....
I can't believe you don't remember that from National Lampoon's European Vacation.....

Pig in a Poke......


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

Kicking my ass it won't be......


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey J'bo so how about the size??  
I told you I have breasts...........
and a gun or two.......
I need to lean up though..........
Hence good diet.......................


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

to you SS
 to you J'bo

Someone is going to shred up and quick no thanks to my DR.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

wow what did i do to deserve that cute tongue ?????????????????  Huh, man I going to hide in my corner now then


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

no thanks to me? what the hell? you wake up on the wrong side of the bed?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

SS...... Hide in your corner?   Why?  I like it when you are out and playing.....

J'bo......I did wake up on the right side of the bed, I'm in a damn good mood......Yes no thanks to you I am going to get even more ripped.....It's a compliment.....DAMNIT.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

either you arent typing that properly and you mean "yes, NOW thanks to me you will be getting even more ripped" or i am going blonde  and oh yah your right its me that woke up on the wrong side of the bed...plus these people at work are gonna get a foot up the ASS  

talk to you guys tomorrow...dont want to flub up everyones good moods


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> either you arent typing that properly and you mean "yes, NOW thanks to me you will be getting even more ripped" or i am going blonde  and oh yah your right its me that woke up on the wrong side of the bed...plus these people at work are gonna get a foot up the ASS
> 
> talk to you guys tomorrow...dont want to flub up everyones good moods




Huh?  What are you saying?  

I meant thanks to you I will be getting even more ripped......That's it.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> to you SS
> to you J'bo
> 
> Someone is going to shred up and quick no thanks to my DR.


"No thanks to my DR."


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> SS...... Hide in your corner?   Why?  I like it when you are out and playing.....
> 
> J'bo......I did wake up on the right side of the bed, I'm in a damn good mood......Yes no thanks to you I am going to get even more ripped.....It's a compliment.....DAMNIT.


"No thanks to you I am going to get even more ripped"


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

ok no more bad moods, dammit j don't make me come over there and tickle you to the floor    And dammit I would fly right now and tie you down and tickle you til you cried you were alughing so hard, and ha ha that is a good ab workout  

DJ-  Sarcasm honey, I am here, just went tanning and man my butt is sore from cardio walking on an incline will do that, and from keeping everything tight in the tanning beds  LOL  I am whiner today  LOL  But a happy hyper whiner


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

i wish all my friends could fly down here and tickle me...not the case though. talk to you guys later tonight.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

ok hun, i am here whenever you need anything, only am going to the gym for arms and abs tonight, so i will be home early,


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

Psss.....Let me let you in on a secret J.....you are my DR.  it stands for Doctor.......Get out of your bad mood.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

hey DJ, lets make a J'bo sandwhich    I am so in a fisky mood, so lets go


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

Sounds good, I want to be the middle though..... 
J'bo needs to be in the middle......For real though......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

and lets throw in some donuts, syrup, peanut butter and maybe some tricuits


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

Ummmm Yeah.......


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

I think J is mad at for the Triscuit incident......Not good.......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

no not mad, prbably frustrated and sick    for you and her


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

about what?  What is there to be frustrated and sick about?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> and lets throw in some donuts, syrup, peanut butter and maybe some tricuits



k. that woke me up...but still not gonna cut it.
just need some time to think is all 

just had some triscuits...had pb last night...no syrup but i may have to try that cause nothing else has worked.

i am sick with a cough...thats what i am sick about.

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK...like things werent bad enough i just got a phone call  fuck.

SS i am pm'in you.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

ok hun, if you get this call me if you need to


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

i will.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

loves babe


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

right back at you


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

J'bo stay calm love......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

just need to go home with a liter of chunkey monkey ice cream and swing in my hammock and listen to some good house tunes and cry


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

well i will be crying with you now, ok brb time to drive home for lunch and stop by store


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 19, 2003)

I would be grabing the hagen daz for sure.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

no ben & jerry is my favorite next to dairy queen...opps DJ is trying to start a diet here...so DJ where are your food logs hun?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 19, 2003)

um yeah remember who else is in this convo lets not talk ben and jerry's    LOL  Go ahead it is ok i love hearing it


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

I woke up late today.....no excuses......I have to go grocery shopping today or tomorrow.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

you woke up late  does that mean you did not do your cardio like the DR. ordered  your in big trouble Mr. bend over so i can spank that bubble butt.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 19, 2003)

Bring it, Ms. Cat of nine tails.......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

damn rights i am


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

Morning  crazy jenny is back to her old self 

You better be doing your cardio Mr.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

morning both you nut balls, and dj i didn't even realize yesterday was tuesday or i would have watched the nip and tuck show, man i was out of i last night.  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

you were out of it...i was having preservative and artificial flavor tics


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Morning  crazy jenny is back to her old self
> 
> You better be doing your cardio Mr.




Yup....did it   My A$$ hurts stop that with the whip


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> morning both you nut balls, and dj i didn't even realize yesterday was tuesday or i would have watched the nip and tuck show, man i was out of i last night.  LOL




Yup that is what I was saying.....  to you too

Check out when the first five episodes gets played again so you can catch up..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

you T.V junkies  dont you have anything better to do with your time 

glad your a$$ hurts cause mine is KILLING ME


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

it is on the calendar  LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you T.V junkies  dont you have anything better to do with your time
> 
> glad your a$$ hurts cause mine is KILLING ME



No we don't, right SS, at 10:00 at night, would you rather me eat delicious triscuit crackers?  

Ass hurts? from what?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> it is on the calendar  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

ok i am sorry but after working out and working all day and before school starts again i like nothing bettger then to sit and not think, it is great to relax the brain


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> No we don't, right SS, at 10:00 at night, would you rather me eat delicious triscuit crackers?
> 
> Ass hurts? from what?




Did you just laugh at yourself   at 10pm at night i would rather you be relaxing, reading, getting ready for bed, preparing your meals for tomorrow, and saying good night to your friends....need anymore things to do?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

actually at 10pm my time i am close to asleep, LOL  On in bed at least for you all at 10pm i am just getting home and doing all that.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

and you missy should be posing at that time instead of watching trash on the tube


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

i do mam, i honestly rarely watch TV except for the weekends and Thursday evenings if that, because of lack of time.  I know mam, oh i am going to cry again, so frustrated with flacky people@!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

flacky people ? whats that ? Shorty i am jokin hun...i just mean that brainless T.V. produces brainless thoughts and although it seems to relax you...really it just pollutes the mind...this is why i need to curb my porn watching habits although it does give you good ideas  wanta try SS  (just trying to make you laugh hun)


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i just mean that brainless T.V. produces brainless thoughts and although it seems to relax you...really it just pollutes the mind...this is why i need to curb my porn watching habits although it does give you good ideas  wanta try SS  (just trying to make you laugh hun)



BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
  TV is fun, you with me SS?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 20, 2003)

Oh I love TLC and MTV, those are probably what i watch the most, well and reruns of law and order.  oh and ER!!!!  Can't wait for the fall season to start again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

oh crap well fine then...i do watch cooking shows (to cook better) and home improvement shows (to fix things better) and porn (to #$&* better )


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

i thought so......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

bring it on Mr.Triscuits...you cant touch this


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 20, 2003)

I know I am in another country...otherwise...... well....let's leave it at that.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2003)

no i meant your not gonna get anywhere near the bubblyness of my butt....so


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok let yourself believe that, it's ok I understand


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

oh yah what is it that you understand Mr.Triscuits


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)

That I won't get anywhere near the bubblyness of your butt......
I understand trust me Ms. Krispy Kreme.......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

More like a tight, round, spankable tush come May 

Dont you go callin me that Mr. havent had one yet


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok, that's a good thing for the attempt to build a bubble butt.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

are you trying to say that my ass is no where near the bubble butt i aim it to be? cause i dont think that i am that far off


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 21, 2003)

No I am not.....I am just saying where I want it to be.....
  Just kidding, you know what I think of it.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

i think you have an obsession over your own ass babe  well i think perhaps we need a side by side ass comparASSon...what does everyone else think?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

web cam is coming this weekend and then i will post my pre-contest booty.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

ok DJ no reply from you on the ass comparison???


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey ass talk and i was not invited!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

wel lets see your ass too then


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok, A naked one? I dont think I have


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 21, 2003)

any picture of the butt area would work, but a good one


----------



## sawheet (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok i will try to get one


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 21, 2003)

lol. dj is gonna come back and have males asses in his journal


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> lol. dj is gonna come back and have males asses in his journal




Woah There!!  Who's asking for that?  SS?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok DJ no reply from you on the ass comparison???



I'm actually chuckling at the thought of the comparison.  But hey it's all fun and games right?  I don't think J'bo thinks so.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

oh come on we all want to look at piece of your butt


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

thats right...just trying to grab a pic of your old tushy


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

my old tushy?? 
SS, don't be such an instigator.........


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

he he come one now, if you look far enough you can find mine


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

i think we need an ass thread


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

YEAH!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

DJ is too shy to ever post his ars


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

oh now i think we have a challenge


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

oh believe me we do...we certainly do


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 22, 2003)

DJ ... you gotta backup that talk.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

what eva.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

and you too now mr. NT


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 22, 2003)

I can back that up ...


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

ok bring it buddy, cause everyone has seen my butt


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

and god knows that 6 asses of mine are flashing around this forum


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok, I'll have to answer the calling......
Be patient.......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

believe me we will be patient cause i wouldnt want to see that donut ass right now...Krispey Kreme ASS


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> believe me we will be patient cause i wouldnt want to see that donut ass right now...Krispey Kreme ASS



ok.....Sounds Great.  
Keep on calling me out its ok.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)

so what are you doing?>?????  eating cheez it's now???


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

Ouch......LOL.....I need to post a picture of me already this is getting vicious.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Aug 22, 2003)

BTW, I think I have moved on to CHEEZITS......lol


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 22, 2003)

cause his HUGE box of triscuits are gone to his ass


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 23, 2003)

Pssss.shush....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 23, 2003)

did you just hiss at me? or tell me to shut it? 
morning hun...or is it still night for yah?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 23, 2003)

morning


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 24, 2003)

Morning, SS.....

J, I was telling ya to shut it...... 

What a weekend!   I'll have to tell you later.  I saw some really good DJs on Friday nite in Orlando.  Then I hung out all nite with my boy Ernie.....you should check out his art on www.ernieart.com . That is when I responded to you with the shut it.......I was only joking though.  I then went to Island of Adventures theme park with my dad and lil sis.  We went on all these rides, it was really fun.  I didn't get too much sleep from the nite before because I hung out with Ernie all night.  He is also a house dj, a really good one at that.  We spent all nite shooting the sh*t and listening to new music.  Got him hooked on Lauryn also.  Anyways, I am still in Orlando and will be heading back to Miami in about an hour or so.  I have my fantasy football draft today at 5:30 pm.  Hope to talk to you around then or afterwards....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

hi babe. 

glad you took the time to say hello.

your weekend sounds great 

my weekend turned out to be AWESOME too.

i am still jealous about the theme parks...

but last night went to the club and geuss who was in town 
dj danno and a couple of wicked locals: joe silva and jerry g.
i had a GREAT time dancin my booty off. too bad the effin clubs end at 2am  

as i was groovin on the floor i felt better than i have in weeks and the music made me smile harder than any person/place/object could...yes i had one of my house orgasms 

i am heading to the beach this afternoon to try and soak up what rays we have left in this town...i will have my cell so call me and we will chat...lots has happened this weekend 

Jenny


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 24, 2003)

You bastard.....DJ DANO? From San Fransisco?  or just a local DJ?

If it is the DJ DANO from San Fran.  I am going to really be 
I should have come to visit you then.......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

hehe i knew that you would be jealous.

yep dont know why he came to this end of town but it was him...all 150lbs of him 

but the clubs are only open til 2am here


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

I wanna go dancing but am going clubbing in San francisco this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

damnit  i wanta go too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

I will send you pictures


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

oh thats torture


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

that is what you get bagels and ice cream meany


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

dont worry i have an added 3" on my waist and 2.5" on my thighs from it...so its not worth


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)

he he your cookies smell good


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 24, 2003)

great 2 more inches  but i will have them anyways


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

morning


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

HI!!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Morning guys.....I just got back from taking my car into the shop...   
I hope it isn't too expensive....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

guys?  jk
well having a porsche sometimes comes with expenses


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

what did i see porsche, who has a porsche??????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

dj


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

What kind???????!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????!!!!!!!!!!  I want a 911 cab


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

oh i think i misunderstood what he said the other day....he said that he had a nice Porch not Porsche


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

J'bo, aren't we in a lively mood?  Awesome........ 

Hey SS, how u doin?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

She meant Porsche....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

so answer my question, do you have one?????????  If you do, I am stealing it


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nope......Fooled ya....But getting a BMW Soon...... Gotta take baby steps....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

oh what kind, a cute 3 series or an m3 even better


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

M3, I am thinking......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

they need a drool smiley


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

get it in the bright blue


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Yup thats hot, fully loaded with everything........


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 25, 2003)

yeah now they need an O face smilie


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Yes they do....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey DJ - JBo ... are any of the following good djs?
Confirmed performers include LSDJ's Scooter & LaVelle, Purple Reign, DJ Scott Stubbs, Mycol the Firebreather, DJ Dik Silver, Fire Effects, DJ T, Antibabe, Master JohnnyMac, Master Leonard and crew 

These are the performers that will be at the Vegas Fetish/Fantasy Halloween party ...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

never heard of any of them.

you dj?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

hhmm, interesting.    Not that will make or break our decision to party with 5000 nearly naked people, just wondering


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nope, I haven't heard of any of them but I am sure I can find some info.  NT, do you know what they play?  

I am sure partying with 5000 nearly naked people wouldn't really affect your opinion on the DJ I would be focusing on 5000 other things.... You know?  I am sure you do......

I'm jealous, NT......


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

Nope ... I just cut'n paste that from the website.  I just thought I'd ask to see if either of you _house_ junkies might know any of these names.  

It will be a scream ... of the whole trip, that is what we're looking to most.

Let's get a little more accurate on the numbers.  Let's assume 5000, half being men, so the remaining 2500 plus the most important one, Mrs. NT is where the focus will be shifted towards.    Of


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks for setting me straight...... 

I was thinking it percentages would be a little more lobsided (in favor of the women) but I guess that's asking for alot even though it would be pretty fun....


Foolish DJ.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

it's in Vegas, so you never know ... we're hoping it will be lopsided as well ...


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Very True.....I hope it is in your case, have fun NT....

Stories, Stories, Stories, I want stories NT.....boy I wish I was in Las Vegas, I am sure the nite life there is out of control.....I've never been.  I also wouldn't mind Djing there either.....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm sure we'll have sorted stories to tell .. 

We're hanging with Jodi for the first part of the week, and if she doesn't party us out, more IM crew may be coming on the Wednesday.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 25, 2003)

Sounds like fun....Keep me posted.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

Starting new diet today and new cardio routine....let's see if I can get me some South Beach abs......


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

abs ... that where it's at!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

hmmmmmmm who knows how to make av's again???


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

I can shrink the pic if you'd like SS.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

cause i think i have a better pic for better abs


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

We will see how it all goes, I am praying here......LOL

I know they will come, working on the lower abs, they are almost gone


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

well i can talk to you every night and give you my personal opinion of how they look


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

very true......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

well hey thank god for good friends that are critics.... eh?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

oh i can be truthful but very nice about it    work is so much slower thank god, i can relax a bit


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

I like brutal honesty.......Same here


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

Oh and hey where is that booty pic??????


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

Just ask J'bo about it.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

hey now no fair!!!!!!!    so are you actually working over there?????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

i am back 

you whores 

DJ you realize that you put this journal in the journal section and there is nothing but blabbin in here 

Yah i saw his tushy and it was quite nice...he still doesnt win though...not yet anyways!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

dammit so tell eme about it


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 26, 2003)

yup babblin....he he he.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

all you do is babble rx


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

hehe...she knows yah well 

his butt is nice and round and perky


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 26, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmmm   mental picture now


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well I am perfecting the art of whoring, first in my own journal and then......well we'll leave it at that for now.....

Good description J'bo 

Morning to both of you sweet  s


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

good morning    so i am looking forward to hearing some good music tonight to get ready to go out partying this weekend in San Fran!!!!!   Got to shake my booty as I pack


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

i wanta go to San Fran  

yah DJ you have that all set up for tonight or am i gonna have to listen to another crappy station


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 27, 2003)

Guillo will have it set up......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

now i am happy


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

hey j we can dance tonight


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 27, 2003)

we can


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok time to do some whoring in here now, I am bored at work and want to talk to someone    where is the hottie??????????????


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm here right here.......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 27, 2003)

fine come and hang with me when i have 45 minutes left to talk


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sorry my love 4 not showing back up.  I was busy at my boy Guillo's house.  We were rearranging some of his furniture as well as spinning records......Busy night considering I was trying to have fun....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

glad to hear that you had fun last night DJ...next week i am tuning in for sure


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yup yup, you better be......  I missed you this week.

My shoulder hurts pretty bad this morning, I think I am going to check it out.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

Shot of me spinning in West Palm....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

hey babe.
glad to be back. missed you Wed night too. 
i will be booking you in my day planner and so its a deal. 
ice your shoulder for 15min at a time. 
you may want to start taking glutamine it will help repair you faster. let me know what your doing for your shoulder workouts and where it hurts exactly and we can give you some exercises that wont bother you. i am assuming that its a rotator cuff problem cause your such a baseball superstar  so strengthening this area is essential.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

when is that pic from hun?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

MORNING!!!!!    ok time to start whoring a little bit and catching up with my fav people.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> when is that pic from hun?




About Oh 1 month and a half ago....... why?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mornin SS, how you doin?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

just wondering


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

it was when I went to West Palm Beach to see my house buddies spin at a club and we ended up tag teaming for a while at this lounge afterwards, that is where the picture was taken.  I like the paiting behind me....... 

Have you checked my boy Ernie's site out? 

www.ernieart.com


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 29, 2003)

morning


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mornin


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> it was when I went to West Palm Beach to see my house buddies spin at a club and we ended up tag teaming for a while at this lounge afterwards, that is where the picture was taken.  I like the paiting behind me.......
> 
> Have you checked my boy Ernie's site out?
> ...



i was gonna comment on the painting actually. i do like it. i will check his site out now for sure. you look good in the pic. but your eyes look sad.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

unbelievable is all i can say...i hope to meet him when i come down there...


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i was gonna comment on the painting actually. i do like it. i will check his site out now for sure. you look good in the pic. but your eyes look sad.



My eyes look sad??  I am looking at the record and turntable....Concentrating on the mix, I was pretty trashed at that point of the evening.

It's not his painting but I like it, check his site out.
I can actually get you some real prints of his paintings.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

REALLY  i did look at his site and there are 3 pieces that i love. the one at the very bottom...the 4th and 6th one on the right from the top...very nice.

yes your eyes look sad but if you were hanging out with Ernie then it may not have been...just an observation.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't even see my eyes......They are looking at the equipment.

Yup they are amazing aren't they.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

i forgot to tell you that i heard some Marco Corolla yesterday...not really my kinda groove...a little too hard for me


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 29, 2003)

Figured that much......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i gave Marco another chance and i kinda dig the dude  i like it all actually just different grooves for diff. moods. i gave your site another try last night and i still cant log on  So give me the scoop on the weekend. You must be dead tired.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Some of his stuff can be harder than others......But some of his stuff can be along the lines of Tech House.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

so i hear


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok fill me in what have i missed    How are you doing ????


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

SS, I am doing well. I had a great weekend with my little sister.  She came to visit me at my new apartment.  I had my first couple of visitors this weekend.  My lil sis, Nicole, Amanda, Laura, Rudy, Rudy's woman, and Jason.  I had a fun filled week with a lot of laying out by the pool, Jet Ski's, and a really drunk evening Sunday Nite.  Overall, it was an awesome weekend.  You back from Cali, I assume...Stories, amongst stories for this weekend.  how about you?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

I am great, Thuersday and Friday were totally spent outside walking, or tanning and just relaxing.  The Saturday we got San Fran around noon, went and did all the tourist stuff, then went to dinner and then to the Redwood room, a tight bar, and people waitched and talked and goofed off all night.  The Sunday we went out to Breakfast and went shopping in Union Squatre ALL DAY!!!!  So IU had a great weekend    Glad you did too, how are things back at work, I am so not into it at all.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

DITTO!!!!  I need some help adjusting....... Maybe we can help each other out.......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

I know, I need someone to kick my butt, but at the same time I don't have much work to do at all, so I am kinda glad, instead of coming into a crazy morning.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

complete opposite for me...i do dislike it however i have a crap load of work til Feb


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Awe poor J'bo....you will be ok....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

So DJ you must be almost done at work aren't you>?


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

No I am not.  I have the 11 to 7 shift.

So I will be hear for another 2 hours.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

ok good you can keep me company    Cause I have 3.5 hours left


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

of course, of course......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

good   so can i expect some good music tomorrow night??????  I am ready to shake my groove thing


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Yeah I hope so....Guillo's stinking Mixer is falling apart.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

dang it, that sucks ok brb


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

k


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

ok back had to actually go do some work    I am so ready for school to start so I can only work part time and learn and get outa this job.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

True, I hear that.  We do spend a lot of time on here during the day don't we?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

I don't mind beign here, i like this, it is the whole working a job I don't love or am not that crazy about, and working with family  LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Hear ya......so where did J'bo go?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i went home silly.
i am not gonna be able to be on tomorrow til the afternoon either.
i have to go make a presentation to all then new little boys in University  should be quite fun 
i am expectin alot of good grooves tomorrow too.
better fix the gateway cause its still not workin


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Glad to see you back.........

14 pages and still whoring....lol  

Workouts are coming along great......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

whatever the only workouts you do are wrist and forearm beatin sessions   cause i dont see a single workout in here or a diet log and this is supposed to be a journal


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

it is his whore journal    He is practicing his whore skills.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

well i think that he has lost the "amateur whore" title after the first day on the streets...i mean forum.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)

LOL


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> it is his whore journal    He is practicing his whore skills.




Well stated, a gathering, hence lounge for my friends on this forum.  I will post updated pics in a couple of weeks......

I know who my two Best friends are though.....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

yah lefty and righty and i told you to switch every time so that you remain semetrical


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

are you too still at work? go home damnit.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 2, 2003)

Just working out hun. Went on a run down South Beach and did some abs.....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

running on the beach hey...dont rub it in or anything  well its going down to 9 tonight :cold: and so the heat goes on  here.

how was the run?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

OMG it is so hot and muggy here, going to be like 95-100 all week    I love it but this is when I want air conditioning in my car


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> running on the beach hey...dont rub it in or anything  well its going down to 9 tonight :cold: and so the heat goes on  here.
> 
> how was the run?



I am not rubbing anything in, I was just saying that I went on a run.....  

It was good, I went on a 3 mile run.  I run by the shops, bars, beach, etc.  It is a nice little run, you just have to be careful with all the cars that all.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OMG it is so hot and muggy here, going to be like 95-100 all week    I love it but this is when I want air conditioning in my car




Um you ain't kidding around there......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah for some odd reason it has decided to become summer agai, which is cool with me but better stay around for the weekend


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

for sure.......hope it does for you....I have summer all year long.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

well now you can kiss my big ole' booty     I want summer all year long, I HATE WINTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

so what are you doing???  No one is talking now


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

I am actually really busy @ work, just poppin in from time to time to say hey......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 3, 2003)

i understand and I am bored outa my mind here, not much to do at all and I have short timers bad so I am really driving everyone nuts i think


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

try having only 3 monthes of summer and 9 monthes of cold cold winter.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll stick to my  weather


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

not my fault my parents made me in this hell hole


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 3, 2003)

I wasn't blaming it on anyone, I was just stating my choice......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

So how is everyone this wonderful morning,


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

i am doing wonderful except for the fact that i wont be able to chat today again. busy time of year and so pm's only


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

ah i see


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

Two tongues to greet me in the morning?  Lovely well  to you too......


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

wHoRiNg GaLoRe!!! And the slowing down starts at Page 15.....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

no no slowing down


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

Good, glad to see you are alive......

 

I am just being difficult, and seeing where J'bo is.......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

I think blowing off some steam in the gym  LOL    and i am still working dammit.    And hungry.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah...... Me 2.    and hungry as well.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

Ha Ha just ate, my high carb meal, last one until Sunday, Ok Dj, your job is now this, keep my ass in line, ok, yell and scream and do whatever, I need it, need to get my head screwwed on straight


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 4, 2003)

OK I'll keep that in mind......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

damn that was a long day...i just got home and gonna crawl into bed...tomorrow is gonna be a terrible diet day...pizza day at work and some beautiful women sent me a gift and so i am gonna munch on them all day  oh and my sex appetite is back with avengance...but shorty i can tell that your bf% is droppin cause your is lower than usual.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

I have had no sex drive, just ben wanting to cuddle.........


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

i would cuddle with you...no sex drive is good...means that your low in bf% now...i get the same way...but for me now i am RARING to go


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 4, 2003)

god i don't feel like low bf, not at all, must be bloated and holding water.  oh well


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 5, 2003)

I'll cuddle with the both of ya.....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

are comfy enough, oh wait from what I have heard, you require no fluffing


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 5, 2003)

I require no fluffing at all I am ready to go


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

well


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> I'll cuddle with the both of ya.....



that would be fun  but i would get too excited and we would start a pillow fight and hit the backboard  i mean headboard


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah the headboard......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

he he, now now children play nice


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

oh we are dont you worry. 
right love?


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok, I meant backboard, now we are playing really nice.  Right J'bo?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

ok good, cause i am the one who plays dirty


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

who said dirty isnt nice? DJ and i play all kinds of ways....kinda like you and me Shorty...maybe we can all play together some time


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 5, 2003)

There's no correlation with Nice and Dirty and vice versa..... I can bet you that..... Yup all kinds of ways...... LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh i think some major threesome action is in order now


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 5, 2003)

Well???


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

Good morning hottie


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 6, 2003)

Top o the mornin to ya


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 6, 2003)

so what is the game plan today, oh yeah watching the game or going I am guessing, what i think you told me that


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 7, 2003)

I was going to go but my dad didn't get the tickets, he said he had them but he didn't  
I watched the game though....Great game......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah it was and I am so glad Miami won so now I can talk to my friend, he was a little cranky for a while.    So I am off to school in about an hour so I will chat when I get back for a bit.   n Have a good morning


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 8, 2003)

Morning to you SS.....


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

J'bo you quit my journal or what??


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

ok there you are, well hey I didn't quit it.  Does that count for anything?


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

* 2.....of course it does SS.....


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

I played my first softball game in a while and I tore the cover off the ball.  I went 5 for 5 with 3 doubles and 2 singles.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

nice now you need a homer and grnd slam to add to that.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

no i did not quite...you need to express the good aspects of life like partying and women and booty and ass and training and dieting instead of all the small talk


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

what small talk? whoring?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

i love when guys play dumb  
small talk= hi how are you  instead of the good stuff about how you really feel and whats goin on in your life


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

well then dj fill the request and tell us the good stuff    like who you met, played with, playing tomorrow, any work outs????


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

Tuesday September 9th

Chest and Tri's

*Decline Hammer Strength....*

90 lbs/arm X 15
125 lbs/arm X 15
170 lbs/arm X 12
170 lbs/arm X 12

*Flat Bench*

135 X 15
225 X 15
225 X 12
225 X 12

*Incline Dumbell Press*

50 X 15
60 X 15
75 X 15

*Cable Crossovers *

40/arm X 15
50/arm X 15
60/arm X 15

* Skull Crushers and Overhead Tricep Extension *

50 lbs. X 15
   20 lbs. X 15 - Extensions
50 lbs. X 15
   20 lbs. X 15 - Extensions
50 lbs. X 15
   20 lbs. X 15 - Extensions

*Tricep Push downs*

100 lbs. X 15
130 lbs. X 15
150 lbs. X 15

*Dips*
3 sets of bodyweight

Cardio coming in the evening........


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah go DJ


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 9, 2003)

7:30 pm - 2 Mile Jog
8:00 pm - Ab workout
8:30 pm - Treadmill - Light walking on incline intervals (30 Min.)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

great job  now lets get those triceps stronger


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

Morning Sexy Bastard


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 10, 2003)

Morning to my two lovely women......J'bo and SS..... How are you two?  

Morning - Wednesday 9/10/03

Back and Bi's

*Lat Pulldowns*

120 X 15
150 X 15
180 X 12

*Seated Row*
120 X 15
150 X 15
180 X 12

I have no clue what to call this stinking excercise but I love it.  I set the bar down on the sqaut rack.  I then pick the bar up at shoulder width and bend over slightly and pull back......Anyone know what this excercise is called?

135 X 15
155 X 15
170 X 12

*Lower Back*

135 X 15
135 X 15
135 X 15

*Standing Barbell curl*

65 X 15
85 X 15
115 X 15

*Alternate Dumbell Curls*

3 sets @ 25/arm X 12

*One Arm Preacher Curls*

45 X 15
50 X 15
55 X 12

*Cardio - 30 min.  Walking on incline intervals*


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 10, 2003)

a bent over row is what it sounds like with a barbel    Morning to you also hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

morning 

yes its a BB Bent Over Row...make sure that you bend over enough that your arms are in a hanging away from your body...back is flat...and skim your legs as you contract your back.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 10, 2003)

Yup I did that........ No more small talk, just business.....


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

and lets see some updated pics


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 10, 2003)

Will post them later on tonight or tomorrow.....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

morning


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 11, 2003)

Morning....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

where are the pics


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

someone is holding out on us  LET ME SEE  YOUR BOOTY BOY


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 11, 2003)

I can't take a picture of me in my business attire so you'll just have to wait...... bet you I am still winning  the bubble butt contest....... How are you doing lean one??  I am catching up in that department......so I hope.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

you hope what?  dont worry my butt is doing just great  i did some early morning stepper to enhance the bubble


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 11, 2003)

I am talking about getting lean.......I know you are already, I received a compliment from a friend the other day, I was quite happy.  I am going back to Tallahassee for the UM/FSU football game, it will be the first time back in Tallahassee since the Meredith incident.......   Time to show off the bod, and have a blast!!!!  I really can't wait for that weekend.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

dont do it for the acceptance of anyone else...do it so that you are healthier and feel better.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 12, 2003)

You are right but still, it will feel good going back to Tallahassee weighing 23 lbs. less.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

i geuss...shouldnt it feel better just going and feeling better 23lbs less of crap in your head?


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep very true


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

what did you do last night that you did not have anytime to answer your damn phone? you get some  at least 

TONIGHT IS PIZZA NIGHT


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

care to answer where the hell you have been lately


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 15, 2003)

to SS and J'bo.......


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

well   to you too


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 15, 2003)

Are you shakin that a$$ at me??


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 15, 2003)

of course, who else gets that ass shot


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 16, 2003)

That is phenomenal...I want to see some pics


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

dj i think that you should enter the online comp.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 16, 2003)

really?? why do you say that?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

cause you are starting to get back into the trainin groove.


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 16, 2003)

I C.  I will have to think about that.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Sep 16, 2003)

Licking ur behind???  
Didn't know you were that flexible?
But it is a good thing to know.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

well i am that flexible...however that is you kissing my ass cause i am head judge


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 16, 2003)

Kissing your ass??  No way......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

just drop down and give me a kiss already  stop playing hard to get you little nut


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 16, 2003)

hard to get me???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

i want a better smooch then that


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 16, 2003)

Damn, can't find the smiley......


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 17, 2003)

Gotta start looking for a new clothes.  My pants and boxers are starting to fall off my waist....... 
Also have to buy new belts....Of course thats a good thing.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

good job hun....although i would like you to use the old belts and so your pants fall down every now and again


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 17, 2003)

Very true, could use them for an easy access plan.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

EAsy access plans are always GREAT!!!!  Morning DJ


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh hey I need some good music to dance to tonight, need to burn some extra KK calories


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey SS.....how you doin?  
I will be at my boy's house........For sure.


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

I AM good, super hyper too much sugar, so need to do some light lifting tonight and some cardio for sure, get me back on track


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 17, 2003)

Too much sugar??  I will be in the gym as well tonight.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Yah shorty and i decided to postponed her comp til May and so she is overdosing on sugar 

She is going to enter the bulk and cut IM comp. though.

Easy access is the only way to go. 

Hey DJ...how would you live to drive to Orlando in October and pick a friend up? I find out today if i can dip into my next years vacation time


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok I got yelled, I am just doing cardio!!!!  While watching TV!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yah shorty and i decided to postponed her comp til May and so she is overdosing on sugar
> 
> She is going to enter the bulk and cut IM comp. though.
> ...



How would I live?  I don't know.
It depends when in October.   I am going back to Tallahassee the on the 9th and I stay there until the 12th.  
I am also planning on going to see Apple one of those weekends.
Why would you fly to Orlando??


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

fly to Orlando cause is only $149
vs Miami $359
Thats cool Dave said that he could if you cant.
Have fun tonight  cause i know that i will


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

and what bout the price to Vegas Miss J'Bo?


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 17, 2003)

I see, did you check Ft. Lauderdale?  It is a 3 1/2 to 4 hour drive from Otown to Miami/Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

Fort L is the same and Vegas flights are up to $400


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Morning J'bo 
Morning SS 

Jeez, thats pretty expensive.  But you are only looking a month in advance.  Maybe if you scheduled a later date??


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## djrx06 (Sep 18, 2003)

yeah where you at love??  
I have got to take some updated pics, I have progressed nicely.
I have not really gotten into this journal thing at all but I know that I doing all the right things.....


----------



## djrx06 (Sep 25, 2003)




----------

